# New machine required. Help needed.



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaggia classic gone, nespresso after over 7 years still only an emergency fallback and aeropress is too fidley and can't make my perfect Americano! Moka pot not the way either. Has anyone got any ideas for a machine that can get me some good shots without taking out a mortgage?

Ps happy new year to you all.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Hopefully this might help

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20937-What-can-I-get-for-my-budget


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Welcome to Coffee Forums UK
> 
> Hopefully this might help
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20937-What-can-I-get-for-my-budget


I've got all of them and feel they've all failed me. So I'm hoping for some good alternatives for that elusive home shot.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Next real jump is to an Expobar or similar

You're probably past Cherub/Heavenly stage (although they are good little machines with many happy owners here on the forum)


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

I think my first question on here back in 2012 was the same question I'm asking now. I've gone thru the whole budget range of stuff that usually get recommended. Are there such things as machines that just do shots rather than frothers and bells n whistles?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

What's your issue with the aeropress?

I only ask as I'm a firm believer that if you want an Americano its better to make a mug of brewed, than to add a double espresso to a mug of warm water and dilute it down.

Cheaper too!


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

The aeropress doesn't seem to give me that coffee shop tasting Americano that I like. Maybe I need some advice on methods that may suit. Maybe I need to experiment for a couple of hours.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Aeropress > americano.

learning how to use the aeropress will save you cash and gain you skills, win win


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Could be your choice of beans that's failing you rather than your machine.

Ian


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

I De mothballed it for Christmas Irish coffee but I do want to give it a good try out.

Doses, grinds, times? I know there's another thread for this and have been thru it. Anyone have a long Americano made with the AP?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As you appear to like the espresso flavor/depth Americano and do not want a milk frother, perhaps one of the "lever" boys could recommend a small lever machine that would suit .


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Any advice welcome please.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

coffeechap and dfk41 have both owned this type of machine (currently for sale on the forum)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20555-Caravel-Arrarex-vintage-lever-machine-for-sale

They may be able to jump in with some advice


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you're just looking at a machine that just does a shot (no steam arm for milk) look at a Caravel

Beat me to it Glenn.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Caravel will make a nice shot , it will be of the ristretto ( short ) variety ..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Arrarex Caravel was in production late '50s - '70s. They are small and dinky and capable of making outstanding shots - they have looks, pedigree and capability - no wonder there is always a demand for them. Simple, effective design, little if nothing to go wrong - can be taken to bits and re-assembled in seconds without the need for any tools to do the job. Using a cheap thermocouple to keep the temp in the heated reservoir around 93c will deliver remarkable shots.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't find the caravel for sale. How much are they?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Here - in the For Sale forum

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20555-Caravel-Arrarex-vintage-lever-machine-for-sale

No longer available new I don't think


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

xtrashot7 said:


> Can't find the caravel for sale. How much are they?


Around £200 for a decent authentic one. Have a look on Ebay - on the Italian site. It's worth checking Orphan Espresso - this is worth a read

http://www.orphanespresso.com/3-Models-of-Caravel-Espresso-Machines_ep_603-1.html


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

xtrashot7 said:


> Can't find the caravel for sale. How much are they?


Try the link in Glenn's post.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Seal kits are also available on the OE site, which is great news for longevity of the machine


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Any other ideas? My Mrs just pulled a face! Lol.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Shame - quite possibly the best espresso in terms of bangs per buck.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd say let her pull a face. No coffee machine is particularly good looking, and did you ridicule the toaster or iron?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Caravel is beautiful to behold. The chrome detailing reminds me of a Lambretta for some reason.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mrs xtrashot7 just pulled her face. Lol.

Just tinkering with aeropress and done a 10g bean 160g water. Tastes good! Not big enough tho. Can I up the water and bean value without spoiling it? Any ideas guys? Cheers so far.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Have a look here:

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/onsale_eng.htm

I'd probably look for a La Peppina or Caravel, but the Bruni is meant to be great (although yellow might not be the colour).


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cheers for that.

Thanks to all.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> The Caravel is beautiful to behold. The chrome detailing reminds me of a Lambretta for some reason.


I'm with Patrick, good looking machine. If she's pulling a face at that what face is she pulling at a grinder?


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not going there with that one! Anyone used one of those Rok press machines?


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

The la peppina is a nice looking machine. The face pulling was the yellow. Doesn't match the white granite ;-)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> The Caravel is beautiful to behold. The chrome detailing reminds me of a Lambretta for some reason.


You've got a strange imagination TSK.... There is no Chrome on a Lambretta (unless is been Modded)

If a Caravel was like a Lambretta it wouldn't start and it would have a puddle of oil underneath. It would look cool though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

xtrashot7 said:


> I'm not going there with that one! Anyone used one of those Rok press machines?


I've had a couple of shots from one. Not bad but they felt like an espresso / brewed hybrid compared to a true espresso.


----------



## jj_glos (Dec 27, 2014)

Daren said:


> You've got a strange imagination TSK.... There is no Chrome on a Lambretta (unless is been Modded)
> 
> If a Caravel was like a Lambretta it wouldn't start and it would have a puddle of oil underneath. It would look cool though.


Were any not modded?









Edit: I had to search as my old man's Lambretta had chrome, I'm not 100% which model it was though. I think it was an SX "Sx models were the last of the 1960's styled machines with the chrome and polished trims / badges as standard". I am by no means a Lambretta geek, I just fondly remember my dad's


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Back to the aeropress, what beans are you using? What grinder?

10g is too low, try 14-15g, bit of water at around 92 degrees for the bloom, stir, top up with water.

Try using filtered water or Volvic if you live in a hard water area, it makes all the difference.

You should be able to produce a much better drink on the aeropress than most places sell as an americano.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jj_glos said:


> Were any not modded?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Lambretta owning geek (including an SX). No Chrome as standard (although you can polish up some metal bits to look a bit like chrome - badges, headlight trim and side flashes). Just as well really because any Italian chrome from that era would probably be dust now.

The series 2 Lambretta SX does have some metalwork on the side panels - part of the Lamby logo. I think this is what TSK is thinking of


----------

